# Here is a new addition to the pens



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is my Ero Pen did 5 of them so far intend to take them to the craftshow coming in late September. They are all made from black walnut with a hut shellwax finish. Also threw in the slim line pens I've done for it also.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are beauties Glenmore. I really like the black walnut. It is a nice wood to work with. Very well done.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*You have really been B U S Y !!*

*Beautifull!!

Hope you make some $$$ with them!!*
​
Really COOL!!

What kind of prices are you looking for?


----------

